# May’s first time pregnant



## MadHouse

May is a Nigerian Dwarf and will be almost 2 when she is due to kid, around April 20th. I have read on other threads to give monthly Selenium and Vitamin E gel, so I started that. She has a body condition of 4, and is staying on the diet she has been on, alfalfa mix hay, a bit of BOSS and veggie and fruit peels for treats. Once she gets to the last month I plan on giving her some grain.
Can you see or think of anything else she needs at this point? I am pretty sure she is not copper deficient. I have been studying pictures where you guys say "low on her pasterns", but I can't say that I have an eye for that yet.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is beautiful. Looks very good too. Eyes and nose are clean. I don't see any hair loss or anything, and she doesn't look like she is extremely deficient in anything that I can tell. I don't really have an eye for that either so can't help you on the pasterns

4 weeks before kidding you can give CD&T(if you choose too, I personally do) Otherwise, everything looks pretty good. Of course, watching her for pregnancy-related problems, but especially Pregnancy toxemia. Most problems won't show up until later in pregnancy.

Good luck! She is very pretty. You have some cute kids on the way!


----------



## FoxRidge

I think she looks healthy, I also give them a CD&T shot a month before they kid so that it carries over. I know not everyone does this, the reason I really believe I need to is because we have had a foal get tetanus just by doing baby stuff #eatingdirt! It was horrific. In a matter of 4-6 days I went from, "OMG my little quarter horse is really bulking up in muscle!!" (It was because at the onset their muscles swell and strain) to calling the vet because suddenly she wasn't bending her knees or any joint for that matter. She survived but honestly we should have had her put down. It was a huge tax on her little body. 

Back to goaties. For me with the copper I really watch the coat color and consistency and also their tails for the fish tail. Be sure to be feeding a really good loose mineral formulated for goats!


----------



## MadHouse

FoxRidge said:


> I think she looks healthy, I also give them a CD&T shot a month before they kid so that it carries over.
> Back to goaties. For me with the copper I really watch the coat color and consistency and also their tails for the fish tail. Be sure to be feeding a really good loose mineral formulated for goats!





SandyNubians said:


> She is beautiful. Looks very good too. Eyes and nose are clean. I don't see any hair loss or anything, and she doesn't look like she is extremely deficient in anything that I can tell. I don't really have an eye for that either so can't help you on the pasterns
> 
> 4 weeks before kidding you can give CD&T(if you choose too, I personally do) Otherwise, everything looks pretty good. Of course, watching her for pregnancy-related problems, but especially Pregnancy toxemia. Most problems won't show up until later in pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck! She is very pretty. You have some cute kids on the way!


Thanks, both of you!
I think she is beautiful too!
I was planning on the CD&T shot anyway. I time it like that for the whole herd.
They do get a good loose mineral and May licks it every day.
I will get a picture of her tail soon.


----------



## MadHouse

Also, for dipping the kids’ umbilical cords, would Betadine solution be ok? It’s what I have already, I use it for cuts and scrapes. It says “10% povidone-iodine solution” on it.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, that will work.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, that will work.


Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

She kept her tail tucked. She is modest...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh shes a cutey! She looks very healthy! So you said April?(embarrassed) really? We have to wait?????.
:upset:

:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, yeah, she may be cold, and keeping it warm back there. 

She is cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

How is May doing? She is 2/3 of the way there! Just entering the most exciting last weeks when the udder comes in and she is starting to get bigger. So that means we need update pictures!


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> How is May doing? She is 2/3 of the way there! Just entering the most exciting last weeks when the udder comes in and they start to get bigger. So that means we need update pictures!


I'll get on that tomorrow!
Today I discovered lice on her!!!! So I had to harass her with treatment and brushing!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The blue Ivermex liquid works great on lice. It's 1cc per 22lbs along the topline. I get mine at Tractor Supply. I'm not sure what they have that's equal in Canada but I'm sure you can find something. Make sure torepeat in 10 days. Really clean the dickens out of their bedding because of eggs and stragglers getting back on them. Lice are such a pain but they're inevetable with goats it seems 

I second...Pictures soon please


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> The blue Ivermex liquid works great on lice. It's 1cc per 22lbs along the topline. I get mine at Tractor Supply. I'm not sure what they have that's equal in Canada but I'm sure you can find something. Make sure torepeat in 10 days. Really clean the dickens out of their bedding because of eggs and stragglers getting back on them. Lice are such a pain but they're inevetable with goats it seems
> 
> I second...Pictures soon please


Thanks for the advice!
I got the blue ivermectin pour on, different brand, but it's the same chemical. But for now I treated the girls with VetRx.
What happened was, the bucks seemed to have mites. I was given BOSS pour on by my sheep farmer friend, which I used on the bucks on Monday. Now with seeing lice I know I have to treat everyone, and at the same time. I have to wait at least until Monday to make it a week for the bucks. Meanwhile I started cleaning out the winter bedding, bucks first.


----------



## MadHouse

Here are pictures from today.
She was suntanning.
She is still modest about her private parts, I had to lift up her tail.
Her udder is coming in some, but her pants are so furry, you can't see it! She doesn't mind me feeling the udder, she actually lifts up her hind leg so I can feel it. But the tail and what's under it, that's private!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, enjoying the sun:inlove: She is looking great! 

Oh I love the ones that just let you feel. It makes everything sooo much easier!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She's so pretty! What a fluffy girl enjoying the sun. I can't wait to see her babies they're going to be adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> She's so pretty! What a fluffy girl enjoying the sun. I can't wait to see her babies they're going to be adorable!


Thanks, I will tell her!
I won't tell her her hind end is on the internet though, she'd be soo embarrassed !:hide:


----------



## MadHouse

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, enjoying the sun:inlove: She is looking great!
> 
> Oh I love the ones that just let you feel. It makes everything sooo much easier!


Yes, she is a sweet sweet girl! And nice of her to let me touch her udder!
She soo wants grain. I keep telling her, once she has her kids, she gets to have all the stuff she can't have right now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww shes a cutey! How much longer? Month and 1/2? Got you a cute little udder? Glad she is enjoying the sun. Last pictures were snow covered! You doing ok? Your lady also? Both doing well? Havent seen you on here.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww shes a cutey! How much longer? Month and 1/2? Got you a cute little udder? Glad she is enjoying the sun. Last pictures were snow covered! You doing ok? Your lady also? Both doing well? Havent seen you on here.


She's got about 6 weeks left. Other than being itchy from lice she is doing good. Thanks for asking! I have been busy dealing with mites AND lice, that's why I am not so active on here!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> Here are pictures from today.
> She was suntanning.
> She is still modest about her private parts, I had to lift up her tail.
> Her udder is coming in some, but her pants are so furry, you can't see it! She doesn't mind me feeling the udder, she actually lifts up her hind leg so I can feel it. But the tail and what's under it, that's private!
> View attachment 174105
> 
> 
> View attachment 174107
> View attachment 174111
> View attachment 174113


Aww she so cute:inlove::inlove: I bet you are excited for her too kid


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Aww she so cute:inlove::inlove: I bet you are excited for her too kid


Yeah, I am!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just missed your comments & neat ideas...and pictures of your architecture ! Too pretty to be called a barn. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just missed your comments & neat ideas...and pictures of your architecture ! Too pretty to be called a barn. Lol


Thanks!
I'm just taking a break from cleaning winter bedding out...Three feet of frozen poo and pee with straw! So much for "composting at the bottom". Oofff!
Taking out sled after sled of yuck, goats watching me, trying to get through the gate every time... They think I'm doing this to entertain them!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww shes a cutey! How much longer? Month and 1/2? Got you a cute little udder? Glad she is enjoying the sun. Last pictures were snow covered! You doing ok? Your lady also? Both doing well? Havent seen you on here.


It's still snow covered here! But I clear some of it out in the goat pens, so they move around more. 
While you guys get wet winters, we get cold and dry. Wet will come with the melt.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ill keep my rollar coaster crazy winter weather over your Serious Snow Frozen Tundra!  I dont sing Let it Go ..very well...so you guys can keep Ella there.! My goats like the short bursts of winter...not the knee deep frozen kind!(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

May has the BEST fur coat!
The garden has been open and it has knee deep snow. May is knee high. Today she decided to go in too, since her friends were checking out the compost pile. She carefully walked in my footsteps, in her waddley way. So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

MAY is a smart goat!:bookgoat: She is warm, because of that good coat. So why would she want cold feet? Geeez especially with a human to.make tracks for her! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Smart girl taking the path of least resistance! That's what a they do In the wild make game trails. Good instincts. Yay!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Smart girl taking the path of least resistance! That's what a they do In the wild make game trails. Good instincts. Yay!


Yes!
And her instinct told her, her friends were getting good grub on the compost pile!
It wasn't until this morning that I realized they were finding old poopy chicken food! Wwaaaaahhh! (doh)
Garden gate is closed and probiotics are on!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

There is ALWAYS something to do with goats:nod:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:up::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## MadHouse

We wouldn’t want to be bored!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> We wouldn't want to be bored!!


:heehee:True!


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Here is May today.
I keep trying to feel babies, but I can't feel any for sure.

Her legs are caked with Nustock. She's got mites.
She found a new favourite suntan spot.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is her 1st correct? Usually they keep them tucked up under the right upper ribcage area. There is a small bulge even in her picture. I go by my girls udder & teats. FF udders look like a handful of puff for a long time. Usually about a week before birth their udders get bigger and look like a small basketball. Tight skin, and a swollen female area. Thats about all the signs mine give, until delivery.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> This is her 1st correct? Usually they keep them tucked up under the right upper ribcage area. There is a small bulge even in her picture. I go by my girls udder & teats. FF udders look like a handful of puff for a long time. Usually about a week before birth their udders get bigger and look like a small basketball. Tight skin, and a swollen female area. Thats about all the signs mine give, until delivery.


Thanks!
I will try and feel that spot.
She has fluffy puffs for udders (her long underwear).


----------



## toth boer goats

She is a cute doe.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> She is a cute doe.


Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

I have a question about her feed now.
She has kept her condition through her pregnancy at a 4 (well rounded, but not obese). Now her last month is coming up.
With my first pregnant doe Willow, last year, I started giving a bit of grain at this point. But Willow is more of a BCS 2-3. 
Would you start May on grain now at 4 weeks to go?


----------



## toth boer goats

I give my does a molasses grain, 1 x a day the last month of pregnancy. To help prevent preggo issues. 
I don't give a lot, you do not want to give too much, it makes the babies grow more at that stage.
So we have to be careful. 

For the ones who are not as chunky, you do not need to feed them more, but give them some to help prevent preggo issues. 
After they kid, you can slowly increase grain, to those does to help them.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> For the ones who are not as chunky, you do not need to feed them more, but give them some to help prevent preggo issues.
> After they kid, you can slowly increase grain, to those does to help them.[/QUOT
> Did you mean, "for the ones who *are* chunky, you do not need to feed them more, but give them some to help prevent preggo issues"?
> I'm asking, since she is chunky, give her grain, but just a bit?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, give her some molasses grain, just a little bit.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, give her some molasses grain, just a little bit.


Thanks Pam! May will be happy!


----------



## toth boer goats

No problem.


----------



## MadHouse

I felt her udder today... under all her fuzzz it is a REAL udder!!
She holds her hi d leg up so I can scrub her belly.
So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww..thats so cool.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, sounds like she will be a really good mama.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So are we at 3 weeks now? Or less? Ohhhhh getting exciting....


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves:


----------



## GoofyGoat

SO exciting! YAY!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> So are we at 3 weeks now? Or less? Ohhhhh getting exciting....


We are at 4 weeks to go. She is due April 16 (145 days).
Today she and everyone else had their CTD/CL shots. Good thing I practiced with B complex all week.
They all lined up and couldn't wait for their treat-ment.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> We are at 4 weeks to go. She is due April 16 (145 days).
> Today she and everyone else had their CTD/CL shots. Good thing I practiced with B complex all week.
> They all lined up and couldn't wait for their treat-ment.


Told you that you'd get to be a pro at it LOL


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Told you that you'd get to be a pro at it LOL


Yeah, things happen for a reason!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...so we are on the Count Down....Yay...cant wait!!! :waiting:


----------



## MadHouse

May devoured her 2 tablespoons of grain tonight!!! 
Then she kept asking for more food, but hay wasn’t cutting it. I told her, her problem was she was full. That’s not a bad problem to have.
So instead she took snuggles.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Checking in... it's getting closer!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Checking in... it's getting closer!


She is just doing normal things, eating, suntanning, being bossed around, hoping for treats. :cooldude:
Thanks for checking!
3 and a half more weeks, or so...


----------



## MadHouse

Another sunny day.
She was running on her short little legs, being happy!
:goatrun:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Always good for preggos to sunbathe and run in the sun! Helps those happy hormones !


----------



## MadHouse

May is doing a new stretch move since yesterday. She leans forward a bit, tail goes way up, sometimes she stand on a platform with her front feet. Do you think she is rearranging the kids?


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> May is doing a new stretch move since yesterday. She leans forward a bit, tail goes way up, sometimes she stand on a platform with her front feet. Do you think she is rearranging the kids?


Yep, that's what's she's doing ...getting them lined up to pop out soon


----------



## MadHouse

Here she is enjoying a cup of tea.








You can clearly see the bump on her right now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww she is soooo cute. Love that she is showing you her pre labor secrets! Thats awesome. Cant wait!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love her. ❤


----------



## MadHouse

She is getting better at “having stuff done to her”. She gets scared when held in one place, and with her lice and mites I had to “do stuff” to her many times. It seems she is getting used to it more. Which is good, for getting ready for birthing and milking!


----------



## MadHouse

It snowed here this morning. The goats were distracted with a lumber delivery truck, so I snuck by them without getting yelled at.
Then I am cleaning the barn, and May hears me and yells. I dismissed it, and then thought, hey, maybe something’s going on with her. mg:
Checked... no, just wants to come in. Sorry toots, go to the shelter. I’m a tough goat mom. 
Now it’s sunny! :cooldude:


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my. mg:

What a booger.


----------



## MadHouse

Her udder doesn’t fit into one hand anymore.
In another week i will shave her underwear.


----------



## Sfgwife

MadHouse said:


> Her udder doesn't fit into one hand anymore.
> In another week i will shave her underwear.


Hahahhaha shave her underwear! Love it! I am gonna shave jade's underwears tomorrow. (embarrassed). Too you said she was gettin used to stuff bein done to her... some ladies get super lovey before they kid too. And yep like GG said she is gettin them ready to join you earthside woohoo! Jade is doin that tonight.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Shave her undies...too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL.


----------



## MadHouse

I petted her today and felt a baby move!
She looked at me with what I thought was a huge knowing smile!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:up:Awwwwww that's WAY too cute:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Soo glad you got to feel the baby. Thats really neet. I bet after you shave her underwear...:devil:you wont get to touch her for awhile. Better not leave any stubble...that will really upset her.. make her sound like shes wearing panty hose with her thighs rubbin! :dazedrofl)(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Soo glad you got to feel the baby. Thats really neet. I bet after you shave her underwear...:devil:you wont get to touch her for awhile. Better not leave any stubble...that will really upset her.. make her sound like shes wearing panty hose with her thighs rubbin! :dazedrofl)(rofl)


Weeelllllll, you goofball, I wasn't gonna shave her to the skin! Just clip her overly long woolly bikini zone, so I won't pull her hair when it's time to milk!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No Brazilian Blowout?mg:
Why bother(rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

Today marks the last 2 weeks wait for May’s kidding. :imok:
I still haven’t seen her udder, only felt it, because it got cold again here, and I didn’t want to shave her yet. (blush) (That’s her, blushing!)
Her birthing stall is pretty much ready. It is the cupboard under the stairs, but has its own window. 
As soon as she looks anywhere ready, or uncomfortable, she will go in there.
Now I have a question about ligaments. I have never felt them on her. I feel them on Willow, who is a skinny malink dairy doe. But May is ... well, she is an easy keeper, a number 4. Is that why I can’t feel her ligaments? Too much padding on top?


----------



## GoofyGoat

There's a trick a old time farmer showed my to finding ligaments on goats. Face the rear of the goat, place your hand flat on her rump so that the center of your palm is at the tailhead, Make a "V" with your pointer and middle fingers bending them into slight claws as wide as you can, then gently press them in the meaty area and gently move backwards till you feel ridges or speed bumps and those are the ligs. Be sure to do it before they get gushy so you'll notice when they're starting to disappear. The ligs go out and away from the tail not exactly right beside it. I can show it better than describe it but it works.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> There's a trick a old time farmer showed my to finding ligaments on goats. Face the rear of the goat, place your hand flat on her rump so that the center of your palm is at the tailhead, Make a "V" with your pointer and middle fingers bending them into slight claws as wide as you can, then gently press them in the meaty area and gently move backwards till you feel ridges or speed bumps and those are the ligs. Be sure to do it before they get gushy so you'll notice when they're starting to disappear. The ligs go out and away from the tail not exactly right beside it. I can show it better than describe it but it works.


Thanks, I'll try that today.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Thanks, I'll try that today.


Here's a video that's decent if you're a more visual learner...Beware though some goats are just too meaty to really feel them well but you'll see them loosen when the tail looks like it has hollows next to it. I have one doe (Tonks) who I never got to really check her ligs..(a don't you touch my tushie girl) but you could see them go by the tail hollows.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounded very clear & easy to understand! :up::ty:


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> There's a trick a old time farmer showed my to finding ligaments on goats. Face the rear of the goat, place your hand flat on her rump so that the center of your palm is at the tailhead, Make a "V" with your pointer and middle fingers bending them into slight claws as wide as you can, then gently press them in the meaty area and gently move backwards till you feel ridges or speed bumps and those are the ligs. Be sure to do it before they get gushy so you'll notice when they're starting to disappear. The ligs go out and away from the tail not exactly right beside it. I can show it better than describe it but it works.


I did this and felt them clearly! 
The video I have seen before, and I tried to go by that.
So for me and May, your and the old farmer's explanation worked better.
It is one of May's sweet spots, as long as she doesn't think I'm up to something. Then it's wwhhhhaaaaa!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Glad it helped a little.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad it is helping you find them.


----------



## MadHouse

Today May got her underwear clipped.








The poor girl was so nervous, she couldn't enjoy the treat, but pooped in the treat bowl. (She got a different treat later.)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welllll arent you a good goatee mama..:inlove:.give that adorable scared little girl a CLEAN sweet treat!(rofl)(rofl) you better! She will BRING THE DOE CODE!!! YAH BABY...so be nice to our little preggo...k? Lol lol :squish::heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welllll arent you a good goatee mama..:inlove:.give that adorable scared little girl a CLEAN sweet treat!(rofl)(rofl) you better! She will BRING THE DOE CODE!!! YAH BABY...so be nice to our little preggo...k? Lol lol :squish::heehee:


Thanks Moers!(blush)
She makes it easy to love her!!! :inlove:
By the time hoofcare came around, she had forgotten about her scare.
Maybe in Canada they haven't heard of the doe code?:shrug:
Who am I trying to kid? (rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh shes heard of it.... Im sure..shes already doing. Got you checking on her...shaving her...giving her goodies...yea? Am I right:squish: oh shes got that Doe Code...lol lol(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welllllll????? Hows our little darling doe doing? Any changes? Any pictures? Getting closer....cmon...dont be stingy...we all like to see pictures of her...if you have time.


----------



## MadHouse

I’ll get on that. 
She inspected her birthing stall today. I think she approved.... as long as there’s FOOD in there she’s good.


----------



## MadHouse

Here she is suntanning with all her friends.








Here's her cute udder.

















She is butting heads with Coco right now and her hackles are up.


----------



## MadHouse

She engaged in fighting. I stepped in when the kid's mom got involved, and let May in. She had fallen in the mud. 
I think she picked this fight. 
I read that pregnant does try to raise their status before giving birth. You think that's what she might be doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think they are big, uncomfortable, and testy. So it doesnt take much for them to get upset. Usually the last month of pregnancy, i keep only preggos with preggos. Or with new moms and newborns. I dont want my preggo girls rammed by another. It can cause problems. And that way, I have all my cranky girls together, and they can only waddle to ram...lol lol ..so no power. And the receiver..has time to waddle away..(console)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think they are big, uncomfortable, and testy. So it doesnt take much for them to get upset. Usually the last month of pregnancy, i keep only preggos with preggos. Or with new moms and newborns. I dont want my preggo girls rammed by another. It can cause problems. And that way, I have all my cranky girls together, and they can only waddle to ram...lol lol ..so no power. And the receiver..has time to waddle away..(console)


Seeing as I have only one preggo, the choices are, keep her with the other doe and her yearling or keep her alone.
I will keep watch and seperate her she has problems again.
Poor thing.
Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat

As long as she has room to escape and not get rammed up against a wall or something solid generally they're trying to elevate their herd status and they'll spar no matter what you do. Does she fight with her yearling too? I had one heck of a battle going with my 6 does at one point but they were in pasture. As long as they're not getting rolled and rammed against solid objects it's better to let them get it over with so it isn't an ongoing problem.
It's SO hard to watch though.


----------



## MadHouse

May was fighting with Willow’s yearling whether. She knows to stay out of range from Willow, who is top goat.
I am starting to get her used to her birthing stall, a little bit at a time. She ate a meal in there tonight, then went back.
She is not very confident being alone (she misses her bossy friend, lol). So, a few more minutes every day should do the trick.
9 days until the official Day 145!


----------



## HoosierShadow

She is adorable 
it's tough when they want to fight and frustrating. We have 2 pregnant does out with 2 young yearlings and the youngest doe is bullying a doe due next month. We are getting ready to wean and going to move our pregnant does with the doe kids (and in their kidding stalls at night) so I don't have to worry about them fighting. It's tough enough but I can imagine super hard having only 1 pregnant doe and nobody to buddy her up with. Hopefully she adjusts. Just have to pamper her and the fighting ways for another week, hopefully she kids early or on time to make life easier!


----------



## MadHouse

HoosierShadow said:


> She is adorable
> it's tough when they want to fight and frustrating. We have 2 pregnant does out with 2 young yearlings and the youngest doe is bullying a doe due next month. We are getting ready to wean and going to move our pregnant does with the doe kids (and in their kidding stalls at night) so I don't have to worry about them fighting. It's tough enough but I can imagine super hard having only 1 pregnant doe and nobody to buddy her up with. Hopefully she adjusts. Just have to pamper her and the fighting ways for another week, hopefully she kids early or on time to make life easier!


Thanks. I think she is adorable too!
I hope today was just an off moment.
It's supposed to be rainy tomorrow, so maybe they will stay in.


----------



## daisysmaid

She is so cute!!! Can’t wait to see her kiddos


----------



## MadHouse

The forecast for next week shows lows of 12 C (10 F) for the nights.
I am using my nervous energy and getting a warming barrel ready.
Didn’t think I needed it, but it’s only April, and the weather is up and down.
May is getting used to being spoiled now. She gets to come in and have a meal of fresh hay by herself in her birthing stall while I do chores in the barn. She is loving the attention.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## ksalvagno

Warming barrels are great to have.


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> The forecast for next week shows lows of 12 C (10 F) for the nights.
> I am using my nervous energy and getting a warming barrel ready.
> Didn't think I needed it, but it's only April, and the weather is up and down.
> May is getting used to being spoiled now. She gets to come in and have a meal of fresh hay by herself in her birthing stall while I do chores in the barn. She is loving the attention.


I was thinking that you may want to shave her tail and back legs to make it easier for her..until I saw the temperature! Way to cold for me! 
Heating barrels are a fantastic idea. It amazes me that even the kids we have had born in February (Lowest I could ever remember temperature-wise was 17. This year was mostly in the 30s) they are born with a full winter coat. They are incredible, and May is so fluffy! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh they are gonna look like fluffy little snuggly baby goats! All ready to just be held and loved on. Ohhhh and those baby bahhhhs. Are sooo cute. :goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:
As you can tell..Im not excited at all...:waiting:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh they are gonna look like fluffy little snuggly baby goats! All ready to just be held and loved on. Ohhhh and those baby bahhhhs. Are sooo cute. :goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:
> As you can tell..Im not excited at all...:waiting:


:haha:
Mmhhmm...not excited at all.


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> I was thinking that you may want to shave her tail and back legs to make it easier for her..


She got her Brazilian Blowout and that's all she is getting!
Finishing up the barrel this morning. I've got little sweater sleeves too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooohhhh the anticipation! Getting all the babies things in order! Double check your birthing kit. Make sure you have it all ready to run & deliver. 
Wishing you the best. Cant wait to see the babies


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oooooohhhh the anticipation! Getting all the babies things in order! Double check your birthing kit. Make sure you have it all ready to run & deliver.
> Wishing you the best. Cant wait to see the babies


Thanks!
Got to take a lot of deep breaths lately...


----------



## MadHouse

Here is May's birthing stall. Birthing kit is by the door.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Looks nice!! She will be very comfy!! OOOHHH Can't wait to see her little babies:coolmoves::inlove::inlove::kid3::kid3:


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks really nice. Bob the builder has outdone herself again! You guys have done a great job! Very nice!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks really nice. Bob the builder has outdone herself again! You guys have done a great job! Very nice!


Thanks! :inlove: From Bob and me!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow nice Kidding stall! Looks great!
Just the wait to fill it...
Soon


----------



## Jasmin_Hakes33

Hello, Just wondering.... Is it bad if my pregnant doe June has a crust nose?


----------



## MadHouse

Jasmin_Hakes33 said:


> Hello, Just wondering.... Is it bad if my pregnant doe June has a crust nose?


What's her rectal temperature?
To treat her for a cold, you can Give Garlic, vit.B complex, and follow @Moers kiko boars recipe of *Wiping* nose, sucking out with baby suction bulb, *then* putting a drop of VetRx in each nostril.
Hope this helps. 
Is she otherwise acting normal?


----------



## MadHouse

May likes her EZ birth drops that I bought her.


----------



## Jasmin_Hakes33

MadHouse said:


> What's her rectal temperature?
> To treat her for a cold, you can Give Garlic, vit.B complex, and follow @Moers kiko boars recipe of *Wiping* nose, sucking out with baby suction bulb, *then* putting a drop of VetRx in each nostril.
> Hope this helps.
> Is she otherwise acting normal?


Yes just normal. I just thought maby it was because of the cold. But Im hoping shes pregnant so Im taking extra notice.


----------



## Jasmin_Hakes33

Jasmin_Hakes33 said:


> No I just thought maby it was because of the cold. But Im hoping shes pregnant so Im taking extra notice.


I put a young buck in with her not thinking anything of it but shes showing signs of pregnancy. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> May likes her EZ birth drops that I bought her.
> View attachment 178335


Aww she's so adorable!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

May looks quite happy with her drops, she's going to be a great momma little spoiled stinker 
You're Almost there!

@Jasmin_Hakes33 welcome to TGS, you need to start your own thread to get the responses you desire.
Go to health and wellness and click the button on the top right of the page that says start new and go from there.


----------



## MadHouse

May is in her birthing stall for the night, crying (when Im there).
It’s day 143 tomorrow. I will sleep better, knowing she is safe from her bossy friend, in case she’s ready. I gave her a caragana branch (no leaves yet) to distract her from her loneliness. She can hear everyone and see other goats. But it’s not the same as her usual stall!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She'll like it more the closer she gets. Not to worry. She'll realize she can nibble at will and enjoy eating slowly and not competing for food. It'll be ok soon


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> She'll like it more the closer she gets. Not to worry. She'll realize she can nibble at will and enjoy eating slowly and not competing for food. It'll be ok soon


I hope so! She is a cutie, even when complaining to me. She had her mouth full.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pine branches are great for does due to kid soon. Lots of good vitamins if you can get her some.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Pine branches are great for does due to kid soon. Lots of good vitamins if you can get her some.


She got spruce. That's what we have here.
The caragana are popular with the goats right now, they peel the bark off.


----------



## daisysmaid

How’s May doing today??


----------



## MadHouse

She had a drop of cream cloured mucus and waddled out with a purpose! We will keep checking on her today! (Just like the day before and the day before...)


----------



## MadHouse

daisysmaid said:


> How's May doing today??


I think her and Mira would be cute together. Except May has horns, she would be bossy.


----------



## MadHouse

May in her birthing stall, not crying as much now. She got a new feeder that holds more hay. A step up to the water bucket that also serves as exercise step.
No goo, udder not at the knees yet and not tight. She doesn't want me to touch it anymore. Kids have not moved down yet.
She is enjoying being spoiled and have sandwiches sent up. But she would prefer I stayed with her all night and scratched her.


----------



## MadHouse

Today is her due date. So far, it’s dry under her tail.
But.... after her usual snack in her stall (while I am cleaning), she lay down and got comfy, then proceded to rearrange all the straw in there, then did some stretches. She is nesting!
Now she is outside again. I told her to let me know when it’s time!
(highfive)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh so much fun! No goo? Darn..well at least she is nesting..(woot)
Im just ready to see BABY Mays:kid3::kid3:!! 
:waiting:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im just ready to see BABY Mays:kid3::kid3:!!
> :waiting:


I second that:heehee::waiting:


----------



## daisysmaid

Me too!!! Hoping it’s soon for you


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhhh so much fun! No goo? Darn..well at least she is nesting..(woot)
> Im just ready to see BABY Mays:kid3::kid3:!!
> :waiting:


I'm doing May watch now in the barn.
She didn't jump on the grooming table tonight. Ate her grain in her stall. Then layed on her side at 8 pm. Had some yellow goo.
Now it's up and down, can't get comfy and breathing heavier.
I think she appreciates me being here.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sounds promising! 
Happy Kidding


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds promising!
> Happy Kidding


Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

Breathing heavily. Grinding her teeth, groaning.
Goo has red in it now.


----------



## MadHouse

She is so sweet and trusting.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds promising!
> Happy Kidding


I am holding her hoof.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope you and May have a textbook easy Kidding!


----------



## MadHouse

We did. One boy. Born 10:15. Drank near midnight.


----------



## MadHouse

She is a great mom. Cleaned him up and cleaned the wall...

After the placenta passes, is that a for sure sign there’s no more kids?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations, he's a cutie


----------



## daisysmaid

Awwww what a cutie!! Good job!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Aww he's a cutie!! Good Job to you and May!!


----------



## MadHouse

He is in his warming barrel with a heat pad that he doesn't want to go on. Temp is 101.5 rectal.
Not sure he has had a drink recently.
He is moving, alert, but shivering a slight bit.
He got B complex orally last night and this morning.
Also got 2 cc of Nutri Drench.
Anything I need to do?
@GoofyGoat @Moers kiko boars @SalteyLove @Sfgwife


----------



## MadHouse

Is a tiny bit of shivering ok, if his temp is 101.5?
Shall I rustle him up?


----------



## Feira426

Aw, he’s so cute! Good job!


----------



## GoofyGoat

If he's shivering, I'd put him on momma to make sure he's got a full tummy. Happy tummy =warm goat. 
Make sure her teats aren't plugged up by expressing out a little to check the flow.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> If he's shivering, I'd put him on momma to make sure he's got a full tummy. Happy tummy =warm goat.
> Make sure her teats aren't plugged up by expressing out a little to check the flow.


Her teats were unplugged by him last night.
However, I tried to get colostrum out and between the tight udder and her small teats I couldn't get anything out. Any tricks?
I did see milk on his muzzle last night, so he must have been successful.


----------



## MadHouse

This morning when I thought he should drink more, he didn’t get any out on first try, and he moved away.


----------



## MadHouse

Feira426 said:


> Aw, he's so cute! Good job!


Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> Aww he's a cutie!! Good Job to you and May!!





daisysmaid said:


> Awwww what a cutie!! Good job


Thanks!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, small teats is a pain, Lily has them too. To milk her I squeeze a little bit above the actual teat between my thumb and first finger and milk the teat with my middle and ring finger. Sometimes coming in from a different angle helps too like coming in from the back or opposite hand you'd normally use... Since she had a single she'll have plenty of milk and you're going to want to save some colostrum anyway so it's good practice for both of you


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations, he's a cutie


I appreciate you all!
Thanks!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, small teats is a pain, Lily has them too. To milk her I squeeze a little bit above the actual teat between my thumb and first finger and milk the teat with my middle and ring finger. Sometimes coming in from a different angle helps too like coming in from the back or opposite hand you'd normally use... Since she had a single she'll have plenty of milk and you're going to want to save some colostrum anyway so it's good practice for both of you


Ok! I will try that next. Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are doing GREAT! NO WORRIES! Wouldnt you shiver coming iut of all that Mamas warmth? Yes thats normal. You did great! Hows the milking going? Whats the llttle MadMaysDude weigh?
How are you? Sounds like youve done everything perfectly. 
Usually when the placenta is passses, all babies have been born. 
Cant wait to see more pictures! 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are doing GREAT! NO WORRIES! Wouldnt you shiver coming iut of all that Mamas warmth? Yes thats normal. You did great! Hows the milking going? Whats the llttle MadMaysDude weigh?
> How are you? Sounds like youve done everything perfectly.
> Usually when the placenta is passses, all babies have been born.
> Cant wait to see more pictures!
> Congrats!!!!


Thanks!
We had a sunny day, 52 F right now, and the Little Guy is exploring beyond the barrel. He was 4.5 lbs at birth.
Haven't milked May yet, Cyndi will help hold the dude. But he got the hang of milking and I got some squited out.
I am... tired... relieved... no quite myself yet, just observing, doing...
Thanks! :ahhembarrassed)(dance)(highfive):imok::inlove: (this is all me right now)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds perfectly normal! Its an amazing emotional rollar coaster ride going through a birthing. So many questions, only the experience can answer. So many fears. Only the outcome of the situation can answer. They are idealistically the same, and in reality totally different each & every time. Enjoy! Every little snuggle & tail wagging moment makes it all worth while


----------



## MadHouse

Update,
Milking went fantastic!
She inhaled her grain, then chewed cud and zoned out with the baby under her chin. Builder Bobette scratched the two of them, while I fumbled and bumbled and smiled and was amazed. 1/2 cup of colostrum for my sweaty work, until May woke up and decided, this kid has eaten enough (me)! She sort of bit my hair, and we were done.
I truly think she has adopted me, since I got amniotic fluid on me during her kidding, and she licked me clean too. I read that on the Goat Spot, and did it. Amazing learning experience!!! Thanks all of of you!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds perfectly normal! Its an amazing emotional rollar coaster ride going through a birthing. So many questions, only the experience can answer. So many fears. Only the outcome of the situation can answer. They are idealistically the same, and in reality totally different each & every time. Enjoy! Every little snuggle & tail wagging moment makes it all worth while


Thanks! Very well said!
It's like you can use a map, but you don't know the place until you get there. But our minds "drive" there ahead of time (and drive us crazy). Even if you've been there before, it's going to be different every time.
:directions:
But the Goat Spot got me way better prepared, even if I had a wider variety of worry scenarios. I had some idea what to do for every scenario. Even if it would have meant "call the vet".
:bookgoat:onder:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Update,
> Milking went fantastic!
> She inhaled her grain, then chewed cud and zoned out with the baby under her chin. Builder Bobette scratched the two of them, while I fumbled and bumbled and smiled and was amazed. 1/2 cup of colostrum for my sweaty work, until May woke up and decided, this kid has eaten enough (me)! She sort of bit my hair, and we were done.
> I truly think she has adopted me, since I got amniotic fluid on me during her kidding, and she licked me clean too. I read that on the Goat Spot, and did it. Amazing learning experience!!! Thanks all of of you!!!


Perfect! You did great!
Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Perfect! You did great!
> Congratulations


Thanks! She did great. My May, the perfect milking goat! Second time too. Thanks again for your small teat advice!!
Do they get bigger?


----------



## MadHouse

I just want to take a moment and thank you TGS people for your support!! I appreciate all the advice and encouraging words! Such a wonderful community!
Little Pipsqueak this morning! In his turtleneck sweater.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Thanks! She did great. My May, the perfect milking goat! Second time too. Thanks again for your small teat advice!!
> Do they get bigger?


They may or may not get bigger the next freshening. My experience says in general a little but they'll never get really comfortable sized. The trick will be breed May to a sire whose daughters have better udders to get an offspring with better teats. (Hopefully)


----------



## Ranger1

Her teats should get a lot bigger in the next 1-2 months. After that they will only get vey slightly bigger with the next couple freshenings.


----------



## Tanya

Squishy cuteness.


----------



## MadHouse

Ranger1 said:


> Her teats should get a lot bigger in the next 1-2 months. After that they will only get vey slightly bigger with the next couple freshenings.





GoofyGoat said:


> They may or may not get bigger the next freshening. My experience says in general a little but they'll never get really comfortable sized. The trick will be breed May to a sire whose daughters have better udders to get an offspring with better teats. (Hopefully)


Two different answers, I guess it's another wait and see. Experience will tell. There's a lot of "hopefully" in this business...
Thanks, @GoofyGoat and @Ranger1 !


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That little face and sweater..I just want to come up.and snuggle both May & Pipsqueak. He is adorable! Dont you love the tail wagging?


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> That little face and sweater..I just want to come up.and snuggle both May & Pipsqueak. He is adorable! Dont you love the tail wagging?


Thanks! Yeah!
He hops too!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh just wait. He has alot of "MOVES" to show you. They get better everyday! Enjoy!! Its sooo much fun!


----------



## MadHouse

Tonight May and Pipsqueak took a walk (and a hop) in the hall of the barn, with all the other ones there. Suddenly the barn got super silent. They stared and stared. Willow came down and gave May a kiss through the fence. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

Showing off Pipsqueak's groovy coloration!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

He is really cute:inlove::inlove::coolmoves: Love the coloring too(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

He's gorgeous! Buckskin with Swiss markings one of my favorite combinations!
I love his little goatee!
Does he have wattles too? Kinda looks like it in the picture.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> He's gorgeous! Buckskin with Swiss markings one of my favorite combinations!
> I love his little goatee!
> Does he have wattles too? Kinda looks like it in the picture.


Thanks! Yes, he has the cutest little wattles!
I like how is is half black and half buckskin.


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> He is really cute:inlove::inlove::coolmoves: Love the coloring too(thumbup)


Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh he is a cutey! Live the mini waddles! I just love his face! Soooo precious! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh he is a cutey! Live the mini waddles! I just love his face! Soooo precious! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife

MadHouse said:


> I just want to take a moment and thank you TGS people for your support!! I appreciate all the advice and encouraging words! Such a wonderful community!
> Little Pipsqueak this morning! In his turtleneck sweater.
> View attachment 178883
> 
> 
> View attachment 178889
> 
> 
> View attachment 178887


Awwww congrats! I missed this!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

A brand new day. For new adventures!
Meeting new people.


----------



## MadHouse

Trying out those legs!


----------



## MadHouse

Sorry, pictures are not loading. Will try agan later.


----------



## SandyNubians

A bit late to the party. Awww! He's adorable. Love his coloring :inlove: Can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## daisysmaid

You are doing such a fantastic job!!!! He’s a cutie!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks!
Data is low, unfortunately


----------



## MadHouse

Observation... maybe @GoofyGoat , if you have time...
May's udder is a little hard in the middle where the two compartments meet. It gets softer as I milk. (I tested the milk for mastitis several times with the paper squares. Negative.
I haven't milked her out, because I am so slow with her small teats. She runs out of patience after maybe 10 minutes, and I have gotten just shy of a cup or less per milking.)
I hope this is normal. Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Observation... maybe @GoofyGoat , if you have time...
> May's udder is a little hard in the middle where the two compartments meet. It gets softer as I milk. (I tested the milk for mastitis several times with the paper squares. Negative.
> I haven't milked her out, because I am so slow with her small teats. She runs out of patience after maybe 10 minutes, and I have gotten just shy of a cup or less per milking.)
> I hope this is normal. Thanks


Keep at it, I'll bet she's not letting down and keeping milk in reserve for her kid. Don't give up you'll get quicker! She'll also get better the more you milk. Maybe @Sfgwife ,@Goats Rock @goatblessings @ksalvagno will have better ideas for you. Do you massage her udder in the middle of milking? Luna let's down better when I do that whereas Lily needs a break for a minute about halfway through before she does. I think finding what works is trial and error at least with my does lol


----------



## MadHouse

Ok, thanks. But that ridge does not seem anything to worry about? Does is mean the udder is full? I think it does.
So, may e she is holding milk back. Makes sense.
Yes, I do massage in between.
She also takes a break and needs butt scratches to calm down.
She is learning and I am learning, we are both a little nervous, but we keep working on it.
Thanks GoofyGoat!


----------



## Sfgwife

The division is normal to feel. If you go all the way around her udder you will probably feel it there too.  If it feels kinda hardish then there is still usually milk left in there. When mine are milked out it is still there but very soft.

Does she finish her feed and need more to keep her occupied? Don’t stop because she gets antsy. That just teaches her that when she misbehaves you stop and she is gettin what she wants. She can be more patient you just have to keep goin and teach her that she is not gettin her way. Paul used to have a hard time milkin my girls because he is much slower than i am. I hear him cooing to them more when they start dancin for him. But they have learned to stand still til he gets done with them. When mine get antsy for me i start singin... some days they are just not in the mood to be up there even for me and i am pretty quick milkin cause i do it most all the time. They listen to my voice instead of bein turds... welp except for jade lol! But even with her last night i sang and she calmed a bit.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks so much, @Sfgwife, that is so good to hear about the udder walls. 
This am we had the best milking experience yet. She has lots of food there, but is learning to relax enough to eat it. Grain goes down fast, alfalfa not so much. But today she did eat a lot more, and I ended the session, rather than her ending it, so everyone was happy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm glad she's doing better


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## MadHouse

Still trying to upload pictures.


----------



## MadHouse

This was his first day outside.









Now he's over a week old.









He helps with milking twice a day. He loves to chew on everything.
He lifts our spirits every day!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

He's so cute:inlove: Looks like you and May have done a fantastic job:great:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy bouncy baby boy


----------



## MadHouse

Iluvlilly! said:


> He's so cute:inlove: Looks like you and May have done a fantastic job:great:


Thanks! May did it all, pretty much!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

I have decided to not try and make May a dairy doe. Too many things against it, and I am swamped.
Now my question: Since she will make milk just for her one baby, do I feed her less grain than what I have been giving her while taking some of her milk away? I never got more than 2 cups in a day. 
What do you feed your milking mothers that you don’t milk?
Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

She won't need as much grain for feeding 1 kid.


----------



## MadHouse

toth boer goats said:


> She won't need as much grain for feeding 1 kid.


So, reduce her grain and watch her body condition?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes.


----------



## MadHouse

I will try and capture Pipsqeak doing his latest tricks today.
He is a crazy wild running curious agile kid!
I had to teach him not to head butt me. I used the spray bottle a couple of times, along with the word No! Now he only does it rarely, and just the word No! makes him turn around and run away!
@CaramelKittey


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hello! So sorry I missed all the excitement. Pipsqueak is such a cutey! :inlove:
Great pictures by the way! I love the picture of him on his first day outside. May looks like she is a great mom. 
:clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:waiting: im still waiting!!! For the newest pictures of Pipsqueak doing his lastest thang! You show me all these adorable, darling, make me want to come hold him, snuggle pictures... .....then......nothing(embarrassed)...leave me hanging???:bonk: wheres my Pipsqueak fix??


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> :waiting: im still waiting!!! For the newest pictures of Pipsqueak doing his lastest thang! You show me all these adorable, darling, make me want to come hold him, snuggle pictures... .....then......nothing(embarrassed)...leave me hanging???:bonk: wheres my Pipsqueak fix??


You know... you go without a camera and he does the best moves!
Go with a camera, and he is mostly interested in the camera!
But... today was the first day he repeatedly jumped on my lap and then had a little rest there.








This is the bucks grooming stand, he loves to play on.
Running, jumping through the hole at top speed, coming to a screeching halt...


----------



## MadHouse

Snuggle time










Exploring a new play structure


----------



## MadHouse




----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> Hello! So sorry I missed all the excitement. Pipsqueak is such a cutey! :inlove:
> Great pictures by the way! I love the picture of him on his first day outside. May looks like she is a great mom.
> :clapping:


Thanks! She IS a great mom. Just starting to get bored without her friends. But she wants to fight them when she is with them. So we take a few more minutes every day, visiting until all are comfortable.


----------



## CaramelKittey

When Pipsqueak is a little older and can fend for himself, I think she will calm down. Right now, she probably feels like everybody is trying to hurt him. She's being a good momma. 
Are you planning on keeping that cutey?


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> When Pipsqueak is a little older and can fend for himself, I think she will calm down. Right now, she probably feels like everybody is trying to hurt him. She's being a good momma.
> Are you planning on keeping that cutey?


No, I won't be keeping him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww.thanks for the pictures! He is soooo cute! He looks very energetic and curiouse. Thats a good picture of you? And Pipsqueak! I just love watching mine go hopping sideways as their tail is wagging. Then they stop and look at you..like...did you see that? Isnt that cool!??? I really enjoy them while they are so small. Each day is new & exciting. They are such a joy,.


----------



## HoosierShadow

He is so adorable!! I just love looking through the pics as he's grown these last couple of weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse

This afternoon May and Pipsqueak joined their friends!
May had to have it out with her nephew (yearling wether Coco), which lasted about 7 minutes. I babysat, so she could focus on her business. I think she won, and then it was all peace and happy dance! It was touching to see May so very happy to be with bossy boots (Willow) again. Touching foreheads. Aww!
Willow is gentle with Pipsqueak. I will keep my eyes on Coco. I am hoping the two of them can be play mates. Pipsqueak needs someone to be boys with!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww.thanks for the pictures! He is soooo cute! He looks very energetic and curiouse. Thats a good picture of you? And Pipsqueak! I just love watching mine go hopping sideways as their tail is wagging. Then they stop and look at you..like...did you see that? Isnt that cool!??? I really enjoy them while they are so small. Each day is new & exciting. They are such a joy,.


Yeah... they are very cute and nimble and a JOY! When Pipsqueak got out into the larger space with the herd, he zoomed around like a crazed rabbit! Running and throwing himself into the air!:run:And yeah, that's me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very good picture of you two! Nice to see who Im talking with! :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very good picture of you two! Nice to see who Im talking with! :heehee:


Thanks! It's usually me on TGS. My hooves have an easier time on the keyboard! :funnytech:


----------



## MadHouse

By the way, I did go back to milking May. I just needed some time out. I don’t need Cyndi’s help anymore, and Pipsqueak is a great helper. He eats along with her, and then plays and rests on the milking table staying close by. It helps her stay calm. He is still on her full time, so I don’t get much, but that’s ok. She is contributing, and she seems quite happy! My little May gaining confidence.


----------



## Tanya

Yay. See. She will be good..... eventually


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## MadHouse

Happy reunion and sunbathing again. Can you spot Pipsqueak?


----------



## toth boer goats

Content goats.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> Happy reunion and sunbathing again. Can you spot Pipsqueak?
> View attachment 180193


Aww so cute:inlovethumbup) Yup i spot him


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Happy reunion and sunbathing again. Can you spot Pipsqueak?
> View attachment 180193


I see him! Hiding behind the pallet. What a cutey. :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Pipsqueak loves minerals! (He also eats dirt, wood or any yucky stuff from the ground.)


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Pipsqueak loves minerals! (He also eats dirt, wood or any yucky stuff from the ground.)
> View attachment 180293
> 
> 
> View attachment 180295


Aww! He's testing out the edible and non-edible stuff. So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How can you Not See that Cutie,???:inlove: He is soooo curiouse...just love watching them learn and attempt to be BIG! lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## MadHouse

Finally pictures of some cool moves! You have to zoom in.
@Moers kiko boars,







you inspire me to capture the fun times!









After this trick he started jumping into my arms when I was kneeling. What a guy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWESOME! Looks like you 3 are having a Great Goat Play day! I think its so important to make those Memories. Before long they get toooooo big to do all of that. My baby buck (Kinky) was 3 months old & would sit in my lap, jump up and stand on my shoulders. He was 50 lbs then. Now hes 275lbs. I dont really want him in my lap, or on my back. But I can still call his name and he comes running. He stops and I love on his neck & sides! So yes ..it is important!
Love the pics!!!
Kinky at 7 weeks








Kinky in my lawn chair, on my front porch








A year ago








Hes still my baby boy even at 275lbs


----------



## toth boer goats

(highfive):neat:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> AWESOME! Looks like you 3 are having a Great Goat Play day! I think its so important to make those Memories. Before long they get toooooo big to do all of that. My baby buck (Kinky) was 3 months old & would sit in my lap, jump up and stand on my shoulders. He was 50 lbs then. Now hes 275lbs. I dont really want him in my lap, or on my back. But I can still call his name and he comes running. He stops and I love on his neck & sides! So yes ..it is important!
> Love the pics!!!
> Kinky at 7 weeks
> View attachment 180657
> 
> Kinky in my lawn chair, on my front porch
> View attachment 180659
> 
> A year ago
> View attachment 180665
> 
> Hes still my baby boy even at 275lbs


What a sweetie! Even at 275 lbs!
:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey

That's awesome. I love it! (thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

Update on May and Pipsqueak!
At 6 and a half weeks old his red rocket came out! I tried making a little apron out a baby bib (couldn’t make myself stand in the very long line in front of Walmart to get onesies). It didn’t look like the rocket was safely covered with that bib.
So now, Pip lives with his 1 year old cousin wether Coco. Day 1, everyone is ok and quiet so far. They are just seperated by a fence. We will have supervised visits 3x a day for his milk consumption.
The interesting part will be the milking. Pip has only been excluded from the milk room for a few days. Will May be cooperative tonight??? She has slowly starting getting into the groove. I hope the need to eat gets her over the worry over her kid.


----------



## CaramelKittey

I thought that my doe Lucy would go insane when we started milking her without her kid but...she was far more interested in her grain than her screaming little whiner.  Hopefully May will be just as cooperative. Maybe Pipsqueak will even stay quiet for you!


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> I thought that my doe Lucy would go insane when we started milking her without her kid but...she was far more interested in her grain than her screaming little whiner.  Hopefully May will be just as cooperative. Maybe Pipsqueak will even stay quiet for you!


Well, they surprised me. May wasn't any worse on the milking stand than normal even though he squeaked a little in his new stall! I didn't even think she would want go in the milk room, but there I was wrong!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its a goat thang! :mrgoat: They always seem to know what we expect...so they do the opposite! (dance)(doh)(doh)(headsmash)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its a goat thang! :mrgoat: They always seem to know what we expect...so they do the opposite! (dance)(doh)(doh)(headsmash)


In this case it was in my favour!
(highfive)
I almost let them together before milking, but she made a beeline for that door. Good thing, a new routine has started.


----------



## MadHouse

During our daily foraging walks, Pip and May get to be together:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Try a thrift store for the onesies they're really inexpensive there or maybe a garage sale....
Pip's gotten so big ...he's adorable! 
Everyone's really looking good.


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Try a thrift store for the onesies they're really inexpensive there or maybe a garage sale....
> Pip's gotten so big ...he's adorable!
> Everyone's really looking good.


The thrift stores were still closed here last week. 
He is good now in the big boy stall. He moved in with his warming barrel (no more heat lamp, just the barrel). He goes in there to sleep. :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Try a thrift store for the onesies they're really inexpensive there or maybe a garage sale....
> Pip's gotten so big ...he's adorable!
> Everyone's really looking good.


Thanks!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MadHouse said:


> During our daily foraging walks, Pip and May get to be together:
> View attachment 182941
> 
> 
> View attachment 182943
> 
> 
> View attachment 182945


OOOHHH ME GOODNESS:inlove::inlove::inlove: They are all so adorable:inlove::inlove::inlove: Wow, beautiful looking goats!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sow..actually green grass...no snow? Lol. They all look great! Pipsqueak has grown!


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> During our daily foraging walks, Pip and May get to be together:
> View attachment 182941
> 
> 
> View attachment 182943
> 
> 
> View attachment 182945


What a wholesome herd. They are so healthy. I am sure they love the foraging walks. Pip is such a beautiful color. Thank you for the pictures. It lifts the spirit.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sow..actually green grass...no snow? Lol. They all look great! Pipsqueak has grown!


Thanks!
Yes, and he is heavy too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mommys little piggy? :clever::heehee:
Just they way WE LOVE THEM!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Mommys little piggy?


His mommy's got her little piggy on less milk now! 1, 2, 3 and off.
She has wanted to wean me off for weeks now too, but it didn't work. :haha:


----------



## MadHouse

I am so excited! I just ordered aprons for my buck and Pip. I see all new possibilities!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes if you ordered from House of Bacchus the aprons are great!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes if you ordered from House of Bacchus the aprons are great!


That's where I ordered them from! Shortened for dwarf legs.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes June will do you right. Shes an awesome lady and does all the work. I have some of her aprons and they are wonderful!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes June will do you right. Shes an awesome lady and does all the work. I have some of her sprond and they are wonderful!


June is super nice, replies right away and accommodates special requests.
Moers, You are one of the reasons I ordered the aprons, because I saw them on your pictures of your strapping young boys!
Some things are a lot easier, now that I have just one buck. The herd couldn't have gone foraging together with both bucks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Glad I could help
.....well ...glad my boys could help!(thumbup)


----------



## Goataddict

Just started following love your goats so beautiful.


----------



## MadHouse

Goataddict said:


> Just started following love your goats so beautiful.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MadHouse

Pipsqueak weighs 26 pounds at 9 weeks old.
I looked in my record, his dad Jeffrey weighed 16 pounds at 10 weeks and May herself weighed 17 poinds at 12 weeks.
A piggie indeed!
Picture of May and Jeffrey as kids (left and middle):








And Pipsqueak:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt it amazing as we learn more to help our goats. How much more Goat they turn into?:clever:
He is adorable..& healthy!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt it amazing as we learn more to help our goats. How much more Goat they turn into?:clever:
> He is adorable..& healthy!


Thanks! Yes, it is amazing. I was told Jeffrey was weaned at 6 weeks old. No wonder he was a little skinny! He caught up though, and is a little (big) piggy himself!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

:update:
We had been waiting impatiently for the anti mating aprons. It had been more than 3 weeks since June shipped them. I thought they were lost in the mail. So today I decided to wean Pip completely. He was still screaming every time he saw 2-leggers. I had him down to one latte a day, plus right after milking. We were all tired of the tantrums. So this was going to be the first day without any milk. There was screaming, and I left to go to the post office... and there was the parcel!!!!
I put the aprons on right away and let the 2 boys go with their moms. Coco, my wether, had been babysitting all this time. He and Willow were overjoyed to get back together. Then we all went for a long eating walk, with Jeffrey the buck in his construction worker apron.
Pictures will hopefully load. Data is low.


----------



## MadHouse

May, Jeffrey and Pip in the jungle!









Young man with apron.









The whole herd together 









It's the best day ever!


----------



## MadHouse

Question to @Moers kiko boars , do you leave the aprons on 24/7? Are they ok to sleep with them on?
Pip and Coco will be their separate from the does at night.
Thanks


----------



## MadHouse

Found out at milking time... May let him have ALL the milk. That’s 2.5 cups more than he was used to. Oh dear! I’m giving him probiotics now.
I guess she was sooo happy to have him back she gave in to his wishes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sure it wont hurt them at all. They are made to break if little man gets caught on anything.


----------



## Tanya

Pipsqueak is a real chancer. Sneaky bugger


----------



## CaramelKittey

So glad they are doing well! I’m sure they are happy to be together again without having to socially distance themselves!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

Did you get the Bacchus Aprons? Ours are not break aways but no problems with them getting caught on anything. We left them on for 3 days and took them off for 2 days. Repeat. A sore can develop so watch closely! We love ours!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm




----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm

All grown up in the big boys pen!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The only good thing about the Baby being all grown up....THEY Make More Babies! :clever:Yay! Such a nice looking guy! Love the House of Bacchus aprons. I have used mine for years. (thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Did you get the Bacchus Aprons? Ours are not break aways but no problems with them getting caught on anything. We left them on for 3 days and took them off for 2 days. Repeat. A sore can develop so watch closely! We love ours!


Yes, House of Bacchus. I don't think mine are break away. I am still trying to figure out how tight the strap should be. I had loosened Pipsqueak 's in the morning, and then found it on the ground!
I am taking them off at night now.


----------



## MadHouse

Happy herd.








Moms and sons.









Pip playing with auntie.


----------



## Goataddict

Adorable as always.:inlove:


----------



## Tanya

MadHouse said:


> Happy herd.
> View attachment 185921
> 
> Moms and sons.
> View attachment 185923
> 
> 
> Pip playing with auntie.
> View attachment 185925


Such a happy herd


----------



## CaramelKittey

How cute! I still can’t believe how big Pipsqueak is now! How old is he?


----------



## GoofyGoat

My they've grown 
What a Happy little herd you've got there! It's great to see!


----------



## MadHouse

Goataddict said:


> Adorable as always.:inlove:





Tanya said:


> Such a happy herd





CaramelKittey said:


> How cute! I still can't believe how big Pipsqueak is now! How old is he?





GoofyGoat said:


> My they've grown
> What a Happy little herd you've got there! It's great to see!


Thanks all!! Yes, we are all very happy now!
Pip will be 15 weeks old tomorrow. Almost 4 months. Now he can "hump" his mom all he wants, the lucky devil! And guess what, she did it to him too!!! (rofl) Humpa humpa burning love, ooooh!!(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Goataddict

MadHouse said:


> Thanks all!! Yes, we are all very happy now!
> Pip will be 15 weeks old tomorrow. Almost 4 months. Now he can "hump" his mom all he wants, the lucky devil! And guess what, she did it to him too!!! (rofl) Humpa humpa burning love, ooooh!!(rofl)(rofl)


Boys will be boys


----------



## MadHouse

Goataddict said:


> Boys will be boys


And sometimes girls will be boys! ops2:


----------



## Goataddict

MadHouse said:


> And sometimes girls will be boys! ops2:


:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They all Look FABULOUS...SIMPLY FABULOUS..:heehee:
I cant believe how pipsqueek has grown. Hes a big boy now!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> They all Look FABULOUS...SIMPLY FABULOUS..:heehee:
> I cant believe how pipsqueek has grown. Hes a big boy now!


Thanks!
Yeah, he's Pip now, no more Squeak.
He has the funniest talking voice. Wuh wuh wuh, sounds like a human, when he is excited!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> My they've grown
> What a Happy little herd you've got there! It's great to see!


It's good to see you here again!
I hope the surgery went well!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, he's Pip now, no more Squeak.
> He has the funniest talking voice. Wuh wuh wuh, sounds like a human, when he is excited!


:heehee: Just Pip? I'll have to get used to his new name.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> It's good to see you here again!
> I hope the surgery went well!


Hey there! I never really left...I just lurked a lot. It's been a rough few weeks but I'm improving daily. Thank you.
Pip looks great and it's obvious he knows he's the cats meow with that little attitude he's got going. Love it!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Hey there! I never really left...I just lurked a lot. It's been a rough few weeks but I'm improving daily. Thank you.
> Pip looks great and it's obvious he knows he's the cats meow with that little attitude he's got going. Love it!


Oh good to hear you are improving, even though it's been rough!

Yes, Pip likes to think he's De Man!


----------



## MadHouse

Goodbye Pip! 
You have made us laugh and smile, roll our eyes and work on being effective goat parents. You have made May's life wonderful.
We are so grateful for the referral to the bucky aprons!
Pip will be moving on tomorrow! Today is just another wonderful day in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Best of luck to you Pip! And we go marching off to the future! Good looking goats!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Best of luck to you Pip! And we go marching off to the future! Good looking goats!


Thanks!


----------



## Tanya

@MadHouse your Pip will be in good hands I hope. Fond memories will always be with you. I learnt something the other day. Goats dont forget. They make beautiful scentien beings. Good luck to Pip


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------

